# Rat/Mouse Size comparisson chart



## Pinoy (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi all, 

Wasn't sure if this has been posted before, apologies if it has.

I found this very helpful when deciding what size rats to buy when attempting to change from mice to rats 







Cheers 
Ronny.


----------



## saximus (Apr 14, 2011)

Haha I've got this exact table copied into a sheet of my snake record. It's very handy


----------



## killimike (Apr 14, 2011)

Very helpful! Thanks for posting it up for us newbies


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks mate fantastic information


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 14, 2011)

awesome!!! been trying to find out the equivalent for weeks now!!!


----------



## Nash1990 (May 2, 2011)

Hey Pinoy, do you have a source for this chart?


----------



## wokka (May 2, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> awesome!!! been trying to find out the equivalent for weeks now!!!



The weight for age is going depend upon quality of feed and the strain of rodents but doesn't really matter. The important thing is weight not age. The weight ranges for Rats on the table are very broard as they are in the market. When buying, forget the names and just consider the weights.


----------



## cleothecoastal (May 3, 2011)

use this chart wisely so you dont end up having to fed 15 mice to 1 big snake.


----------



## Titanic_Boa (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Pinoy (May 3, 2011)

Nash, I can't remeber where I got it but I'll have a look when i finish work  
As stated above the sizes/age do vary so it's just a bit of a general guideline as sometimes the food packets don't specify the weight.


----------



## saximus (May 3, 2011)

It comes from here: Sizing, size equivalents, and interchangeable prey.


----------



## Pinoy (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Saximus


----------



## Nash1990 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for that, can slip this into my Husbandry Manual now


----------

